# Touch up paint



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 28, 2011)

Time for me to pass on this sure fire way to make your own touch up paint.I have used this and i have made paint almost to a perfect match.Go to any hobby store and get the testers small jar model assortment.Then get a box of tooth picks and then just start mixing.Pour a small amount of your base color on a peice of cardboard then use a tooth pick to add your tint,If you have to add another color just use a new tooth pick.When you are satisfied get a pack of matches and tear one out and use as a dabber.This works great on chips and scratches.After a few days take a small amount of white compound  and just use it on your finger,rub gently over the touch up.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2011)

Great tip Thanks!!!


----------

